# Best site to buy equipment?



## Falcone (Sep 14, 2008)

Thinking of starting a home gym. Looking for recommended site with good quality stuff for a reasonable price.

Any recommendations?


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

I bought my starter Dumbbell set when i started with York, exceptional quality.. average price.. but discs do tend to be huge, ive seen 15kg discs that are the same size as my 7.5's for example.. I got some discs from Tesco direct very good quality theyve been the cheapest ive found so far..


----------



## nelly1972 (Jun 15, 2010)

strengthshop, powerhousefitness, sshealthfoods, just a couple that i have used, amazon had an offer on for a power rack earlier this year dont know if the offer is still on though..If i was you buy on olympic bar from strengthshop and buy the larger discs instead of the bog standard 1" ones..


----------

